# Farbe prozentual abschwächen?



## moistwanted (28. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ist vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber wie kann ich bei Photoshop 7.0 eine bestimmte Farbe in Prozenten abschwächen?

Ich hab jetzt die Farbe als Hex (#052137) und will die nun für bestimmte Hintergründe und anderes auf z.B. 50 oder 20% abschwächen, also mehr zum weißen hin!

Wie kann ich das machen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Mai 2006)

Was genau willst du machen(Beispielbild)?
Hilft es dir nicht, bei der entsprechenden Ebene die Deckkraft zu reduzieren?

Alex


----------



## PDeffer (31. Mai 2006)

Den Balken unter dem Farbregler (*Fenster*>*Farbe*) kannst Du verändern. *Farbregler *> *>* > *Aktuelle Farben *anlicken. Du siehst jetzt einen homogenen Verlauf von Vordergrund zu Hintergrundfarbe. Stelle die Hintergrundfarbe auf Weiss und die Vordergrundfarbe auf deinen Hexwert. Dort kannst Du jetzt beliebige Nuancen zum Weiss hin abgreifen.

Anderer Weg: Im Farbdialog (Doppleklick auf das aktuelle Farbfeld) zeigt Dir der PS auch die dem HEX-Wert entsprechenden RGB-Werte an.
Näherungsweise (da linear), bekommst Du deine Abstufung indem Du R,G und B einzeln umrechnest. Beachten musst Du dass RGB-Weiss 255, 255, 255 ist - d.h. alle drei Farben zu 100%.

Gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten, zum Beispiel mit Volltonfarben (z.B. Pantone 5360 C) und Illustrator-Farbverwaltung ...
Sollte aber auch so gehen.
Gruesse
PDeffer


----------

